# Need to build a privacy fence on a very steep incline



## Dragonness (Sep 3, 2008)

We have a pretty steep incline off the end of our driveway where we need to build a fence. We really like this horizontal style for the end of the driveway itself - but the question is what to do with the incline:










Here's the best picture I have of the end of our driveway, it gets steeper still as you go to the left:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Am I missing something? Does the fence go perpendicular to the drive or parallel to it? Either way it shouldn't be too difficult to build. Assuming you mean perpendicular to the driveway, the fenceline either follows the hill or gets taller as you go down the hill such that the fenceline is always at the same height. It's just a matter of deciding that and then getting the right length fencing and posts to build what you want.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Privacy fences generally follow the slope of the terrain. If you try to make every section level you could find yourself fighting a losing battle. I have seen it done though, albeit on shorter fences where there is little slope, or a steep slope confined to one or two sections.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Dirtclod, that's what I'm used to as well, though I have seen one or two that stay the same height so that it actually provides the same level of privacy to the whole area from any angle.


----------



## Dragonness (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I did mean the fence would be perpendicular to the driveway, sorry for the ambiguity.

This is the sort of thing I'm not sure we could pull off with such a steep slope:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginodeyoung/156166566/sizes/m/

Also, what's the best kind of wood to use for the fence we'd like? We wouldn't like to go crazy and get something exotic unless absolutely necessary...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> Privacy fences generally follow the slope of the terrain. If you try to make every section level you could find yourself fighting a losing battle. I have seen it done though, albeit on shorter fences where there is little slope, or a steep slope confined to one or two sections.


 

Dragonness I agree with Dirtclod 100% I have been building fence a long time, and never have I seen one that stayed level that look good. Fences follow the terrain 90% of the time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

frankp said:


> Dirtclod, that's what I'm used to as well, though I have seen one or two that stay the same height so that it actually provides the same level of privacy to the whole area from any angle.



Some incline grades would make for some tall fencing. Visually, if you are standing in the middle of the slope, and the fence has a level top, that fence is way up over your head.:smile:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Domestic species classified as moderate to very rot resistent and suitable for outdoor applications are:
Eastern red cedar
Western red cedar
Cypress (old growth)
Redwood
White oak
Osage orange
Black locust
Honey locust
Red mulberry
Northern Catalpa
Sassafras
Walnut
Cherry
Hemlock

I pulled these off the top of my head - there may be a few more.

Using those species will give you a fence that requires less maintenance. I'll add yellow (tulip) poplar also. Even though it's classified as low rot resistence, it holds up very well except when used near the ground.

If you're planning to put a finish on it and you don't mind the maintenance then almost any species will work.

I live near horse country. White oak is the species of choice for all those miles of board fences you see near here. They use it because it is readily available in large quantities at a moderate cost, it's tough enough to take some physical abuse from the horses, and it has a moderate rot resistence.

The best local specie is black locust. But availability in large quantities is spotty. It's very stable around water and won't move much. But it's so hard that it can be challenging to work with.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> Domestic species classified as moderate to very rot resistent and suitable for outdoor applications are:
> Eastern red cedar
> Western red cedar
> Cypress (old growth)
> ...


 
Living in the deep south we only have 3 types of wooden fencing avalible, Redwood (high dollor) Western Red Ceder and Treated Yellow Pine. While cypress is avalible at the localy owned lumber yards, it would almost double your property value building a fence out of it. I which you could fined that list of wood for sell around here. All the big box stores only sell Ceder and Treated Pine. Some people have all the luck.:yes:


----------



## Dragonness (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips! The only finish we were thinking of is a stain. 

I should have shown you a better image of the fence, because the boards need to be very long:

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/sf/look/look-modern-fence-050175

I was wondering which type of domestic species would best resist warping in this case... Ideally, we would want maintenance kept to a minimum.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dragonness said:


> ..............
> 
> I was wondering which type of domestic species would best resist warping in this case... Ideally, we would want maintenance kept to a minimum.


 
Well in that case I would go with redwood or ceder. rarely does it ever twist or warp.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting fence. (I couldn't see the first image linked.) I'd say the horizontal slats will make it easier for you to build the fence more or less however you like. I really like the look of it too. If you're looking to build one like that, why not use Ipe as suggested in the write-up in your last link? It's not super cheap but it's not ridiculously expensive either, if I remember correctly. Looks good, strong, and a fairly unique look. Win, win, win.


----------



## Dragonness (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for that.

What I am trying to figure out is what makes more sense for the horizontal slats: should they be parallel to the slope, given how steep it is, or should they be horizontal and staggered?


----------



## pauljensengot69 (Dec 29, 2021)

Dragonness said:


> Thanks for the great tips! The only finish we were thinking of is a stain.
> 
> I should have shown you a better image of the fence, because the boards need to be very long:
> 
> ...


Red oak doesn't hold up well outdoors unlike white oak. Hemlock I'm not all that familiar with. I like Cabots timber oil stain.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

pauljensengot69 said:


> Red oak doesn't hold up well outdoors unlike white oak. Hemlock I'm not all that familiar with. I like Cabots timber oil stain.


Welcome to the forum.

This thread is from 2008.


----------

